# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  RODA na Facebooku

## Mukica

evo
i RODA ima svoju stranicu na Facebooku

----------


## call me mommy

malo nas je al nas ima!

----------


## Mukica

malo nas je jer do prije sat vremena nit nismo imali nis na facebooku

----------


## KayaR

Upisah se :D

----------


## Mimah

I ja!  :D

----------


## anatom

i mi! 8)

----------


## kikiii

superrr ja sam fan

----------


## Loli

:D  :D  :D

----------


## apricot

sad mi dođe da se registriram, samo da vidim svih 148  :D

----------


## mamaduda

> sad mi dođe da se registriram, samo da vidim svih 148  :D


čekamo te  :D

----------


## Mukica

> sad mi dođe da se registriram, samo da vidim svih 148  :D


ne moras se opoce registrirat
samo klikni na link

----------


## gita75

Evo i mene stopedesetprva   :Smile:  .

----------


## bucka

i ja sam obožavatelj!  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

J ja. Još od jučer   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad mi dođe da se registriram, samo da vidim svih 148  :D
> 
> 
> ne moras se opoce registrirat
> samo klikni na link


vidim stranicu, ali ne mogu vidjeti sve obožavatelje; za TO trebaš biti registriran/a

----------


## Lucija Ellen

pa registriraj se pod pseudoninom, ne moras dati svoje pravo ime i prezime.   :Grin:

----------


## luci07

Sad nas je 161!  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

pseudonimom, tipfeler

----------


## Forka

:Heart:  
(a kaj se treba ovdje prijavit da smo obožavatelji???   :Wink:  )

----------


## Mukica

> (a kaj se treba ovdje prijavit da smo obožavatelji???   )


  :Laughing:  
ne treba

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ja sam se tamo prijavila pod imenom i prezimenom s Fejsa i nije me za to briga nego - jeste li mogle naći ikakav drugi naziv za one koji Rodu vole, podupiru, cijene, simpatiziraju i sl., osim da su baš OBOŽAVATELJI.    :Naklon:  

Mrzim biti obožavatelj   :Mad:  , to mi znači da sam slijepa, luda, vrištim, bacam se po podu od sreće kad vidim i čujem svoj predmet obožavanja  :Teletubbies:   , ovaj put Rode   :Laughing:  . 
Još se od srednje škole ne deklariram kao obožavatelj bilo čega ili koga, a sad sam odjednom obožavateljica - koga, čeka - Roda,

eeee, to se zove navlakuša....

----------


## Joe

ja imam fb na engleskom (isto sam obožavatelj, ali kao fan puno bolje zvuči  :Saint:  )

----------


## wewa

i kod mene je eng varijanta   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Ja sam se tamo prijavila pod imenom i prezimenom s Fejsa i nije me za to briga nego - jeste li mogle naći ikakav drugi naziv za one koji Rodu vole, podupiru, cijene, simpatiziraju i sl., osim da su baš OBOŽAVATELJI.    
> 
> Mrzim biti obožavatelj   , to mi znači da sam slijepa, luda, vrištim, bacam se po podu od sreće kad vidim i čujem svoj predmet obožavanja   , ovaj put Rode   . 
> Još se od srednje škole ne deklariram kao obožavatelj bilo čega ili koga, a sad sam odjednom obožavateljica - koga, čeka - Roda,
> 
> eeee, to se zove navlakuša....


a zamisli da je stavila ŠTOVATELJI?!
 :Sick:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Je da, to štovatelji, u novohrvatskom duhu bilo bi mi prekrasno kao i to što su izbacili iz udžbenika izraz *zimzeleno* drveće i nazvali ga* vazdazeleno*. I sad moje dijete kaže - gle onog vazdazelenog bora!

A to na fejsu, očekivala sam da će biti ono klasika - Prijatelji, 
dakle, mogu vam biti prijateljica  :Love:  , ha, jesmo sad već frendice :? , 

a ne, nije vam to dovoljno, hoćete vi obožavanje, neka, neka ....

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:  

mukice, aj promijeni
da nam ne doleti kakav grudnjak u glavu

----------


## Tashunica

za bilo koju grupu na fejsu možeš biti samo obožavatelj.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> mukice, aj promijeni
> da nam ne doleti kakav grudnjak u glavu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
samo ne od mene,
 da ja počnem bacati svoj push-up grudnjak sa milijun podstava sa sebe, ostadoh i bez cica,  :Laughing:  , mislim, te jedva da i postoje bez logističke podrške

----------


## Angie75

Na fejsu možeš biti prijatelj ili obožavatelj, nema drugih varijanti.
Tako sam ja između ostalog, i obožavatelj Griotta, Rode, Modiglianija i Chris Cornella.
A grudnjak neću bacati iz istog razloga kao i Nena   :Embarassed:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Na fejsu možeš biti prijatelj ili obožavatelj, nema drugih varijanti.
> Tako sam ja između ostalog, i obožavatelj Griotta, Rode, Modiglianija i Chris Cornella.
> A grudnjak neću bacati iz istog razloga kao i Nena


Joj, znam,. shvatila sam, no dajte me pustite da tri sekunde oftopičarim, šta da inače napišem na ovu temu;

1. Gle, gle, i Roda je na fejsu ? 
2. Ajme super da je Roda na fejsu!
3. Jupiii, i ja sam se tamo upisala
4.Hip, hip, hura, i ja, i ja :D  :D .....

Itd., varijacija na temu koliko hoćeš  :Grin:

----------


## niky88

i mi smo vam se pridružili!!! :D  :D

----------


## emanuel

I mi smo se registrirali....

Virnemo i mi ponekad curke moje, pusac od mene i mog ponosa....  :Heart:

----------


## (maša)

940 članova  :D  :D

----------


## innu

:D evo i mene!

----------


## LeeLoo

..i ja.  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

prosli smo 1000
1003 Fans
i 92 odjavljena (zasto se odjavljujete... kaj smo dosadni ili...???)

fanovi se sastoje od 8% muskaraca i 90% zena (2% su valjda oni sto faceu nisu prijavili spol)

u dobi od 13-17 je 0%
u dobi od 18-24 je 1% muskaraca i 8% zena
u dobi od 25-34 je 5% muskaraca i 64% zena
u dobi od 35-44 je 2% muskaraca i 16% zena
u dobi od 45-54 je 0% muskaraca i 1%
fanova starijih od 55+ ima 0%

najzanimljivije mi je sto imamo 12 fanova iz grada Arvika (Värmland County, Sweden) koji je 2005. imao ukupno 14,184 stanovnika :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arvika

----------


## Mukica

a kaj se tice obozavaltelja (fanova) i prijatelja - odabrali smo varijantu web stranice, a ne profila jer RODA nije fizicka osoba

i meni je face na engleskom bas zato jer mi jer vecina njihovih izbornika puno bolje zvuci na engleskom, jer, ko sto neko napisa totalno mi je koma bit obozavateljica, al mi nije bit koma fan.. hbga... bas smo cudni

----------

